# One of those magic times: On Friday the 13th!



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

"At 11:31:30pm UTC on Feb 13, 2009, Unix time will reach 1,234,567,890.
Where will you be at this momentous second?" - from Bell Labs

http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/onl..._those_magic_times_on_friday_the_13th?blogbox


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

The actual countdown.
http://www.coolepochcountdown.com/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This, 'bump', Friday...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_January_1970


----------

